# Early morning training



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I normally train around 4 pm, after obviously having a good few meals in that day before hand.

But with all the xmas interruptions ive had to train first thing in the morning, literally role outta bed and hit the weights pretty much straight away, with no breakfast.

I have had a few great workouts this way, i felt much stronger and more focused mentally. Plus i had more than enough energy for the whole workout, even tho i hadnt eaten for 8 or 9 hours.

Is there any scientific reason for more energy and focus first thing in the morning ? or am i just a 'morning person' so to spaek


----------



## huggiebear (Dec 21, 2006)

During the night you store energy in the blood stream as you are not moving around much, this is also due to your body temp dropping thus needing to use less energy. Training first thing is a good idea to use up all the stored enegry but you must be carefull of you blood sugar levels dropping well below normal when doing strenuous exercise like weights, training first thing is more suited to cardiovascular exercises. Sports scientists claim the best time to weight train for maximum gains is approx two hours after lunch as there is usually an excess of energy and nutrients in your body.:cool:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Greater Growth Hormone release in the morning (natural levels that is).

I ALWAYS train early due to my job. Earliest being 6am. For the first couple months I found it hard, however your body gets used to it soon after.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

I prefer to train in the morning but I need some food down my neck before I do anything. Some whey mixed with milk/water and oats before. At the very least a scoop of whey and glutamine will prevent any catabolism.

After a days work I find it hard to focus but I'm due to change gyms and I'm hoping to start am training again.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Your Test levels are also higher I believe. I enjoy it from time to time - all day long to eatand recover as well  .

One thing though - my Chiroprator told me - is that your joints aren't in a ready state for heavy lifting or stretching first thing. I can't remember what I was told exactly, I'll ask next time, but it's something to do with the movement of fluid around the joints.

I'd guess that if you maybe did a quick 5 - 10 min cardio warm up this may help. Has anyone been told something similar?


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

I've always heard its best to do your cardio in the morning so you use stored fat instead of energy from food, but I don't know about joints at that time. I can't stand morning training, it takes me ages to get moving at a decent pace so I go to the gym around 3-4pm.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Early morning - High GH and Test levels, also possibility of high cortisol.

Training first thing will benefit this way

Cardio - Low levels of carbs in the body mean that GH release during exercise will be heightened. also because of this fat burning will be more pronounced.

Weights - Weight training delivers higher GH output whatever the time of day so when carbs are low i.e. in the morning the GH output will be maximised.

supplementing with BCAAs and Glutamine will control cortisol and increase catecholimide release and help stem any catabolic action by training on zero carbs.

If you have had a carb meal within 12 hours of training then you will have sufficient energy reserves as glycogen storage will have taken place.

Personally I wouldn't do a heavy weights workout first thing unless I did a lot of warm up sets first.

I train either cardio or light weights first thing when I diet for a show and its perfect for stimulating the metabolism and burning fat.


----------

